# Jake Keough cheats again



## SpokaneSteve (Aug 22, 2009)

Why is this cheater still allowed to ride? 

Presbyterian Hospital Invitational Criterium 2012: Elite Men Results | Cyclingnews.com

Why wasn't he at least relegated to the back of the bunch? Who is United Health Care taking to dinner to get such a minimal sanction?

There is no room in cycling for a snarky jack-tard like this guy. Keough Chops Bahati.flv - YouTube

I assumed that his career was over after Dana Point but I guess I was wrong.

The fact that someone who has no appreciation for honest sportsmanship is still allowed to race really makes me mad.

Does anyone know what if any sanction he got for his last cheating escapade?


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I know nothing of this, but USA Cycling appears not to share your view of the Bahati incident.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...ned-for-dana-point-grand-prix-incident_112989


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

harlond said:


> I know nothing of this, but USA Cycling appears not to share your view of the Bahati incident.
> 
> Rahsaan Bahati fined for Dana Point Grand Prix incident


In this incident Keough intentionally puts Bahati down and Bahati stands on the side of the road and throws his glasses at Keough as he passes on the next lap or two. I believe the glasses throw is what Bahati was disciplined for.

Here's a more complete account:

Rahsaan Bahati: UnitedHealthcare crashed me at Dana Point

While it sounds like Bahati was riding really aggressively I don't believe an intentional take down should be tolerated. If that can be demonstrated and proven, the offending rider should be expelled from sanctioned racing permanently.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

You can't jude what happened based on those few seconds. What was Bahati doing for the whole race. Sounds like he was trying to force his way in somewhere he couldn't get fairly. The sprinter was defending his position in the train. What happens when you lean into someone and the other person suddenly stops? You crash like they did. I personally think Bahati is a d1ckhead who is all about himself. I can see him provoking someone till a response happens.

As for the relegation...you are right that he should have been relegated to last if racing in Europe, but I don't know USA cyclings rules good enough to know what the penalty for irregular sprinting is. As for banning him for not holding his line...give me a break. You would have to ban most cat 3 and 4 sprinters every race.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

spookyload said:


> You can't jude what happened based on those few seconds. What was Bahati doing for the whole race. Sounds like he was trying to force his way in somewhere he couldn't get fairly. The sprinter was defending his position in the train. What happens when you lean into someone and the other person suddenly stops?


Doesn't really look like Bahati was doing the leaning in that crash.


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

CabDoctor said:


> Doesn't really look like Bahati was doing the leaning in that crash.


Why don't you link to the video clip that image was taken from so we can all see what happened in the preceding several seconds.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

> *We’re friends off the bike. We’re enemies on the bike*, but you keep it within the context of the race. That went well overboard.



lol really ?


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Keough Chops Bahati.flv - YouTube

at 0:39 you can see Jake swerve out to contact Bahati.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

spookyload said:


> You can't jude what happened based on those few seconds. What was Bahati doing for the whole race. Sounds like he was trying to force his way in somewhere he couldn't get fairly. The sprinter was defending his position in the train. What happens when you lean into someone and the other person suddenly stops? You crash like they did. I personally think Bahati is a d1ckhead who is all about himself. I can see him provoking someone till a response happens.


 Keough is a grown up and should be big enough to not be provoked into intentionally causing a crash at the head of a racing field. Defending position is fine, causing a high speed crash intentionally is assault and battery (who knows how many charges could be related to that?). Were I in Bahati's position I'd have been waiting at the finish line with a police officer.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

davidka said:


> Keough is a grown up and should be big enough to not be provoked into intentionally causing a crash at the head of a racing field. Defending position is fine, causing a high speed crash intentionally is assault and battery (who knows how many charges could be related to that?). Were I in Bahati's position I'd have been waiting at the finish line with a police officer.


What? Forget the pigs.

I'd put a cleat to his face.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Cheat? Its not like he cut the course.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I was at the race on Saturday night, it looked like he came all the way from the left side of a wide 2 lane street over to the right side of the road. I don't think he was trying to take anyone out but he definitely didn't hold his line, he came over 20+ feet after dropping off his teammate for the win.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, it certainly LOOKS like Keough caused the Bahati crash....

I don't know. I remember the Theo Bos incident a few years ago where the images seemed to clearly verify that Bos deliberately caused the crash. Sometimes it is hard to tell what is really going on in the mess that is a bunch sprint though. 

I really wish the Bahati sunglasses incident never happened. Bahati is a talented sprinter that I think was on the way up into the top tier of racing when he pitched his glasses into the sprint, which may have been a career ending move for him. It is a shame.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> Well, it certainly LOOKS like Keough caused the Bahati crash....
> 
> I don't know. I remember the Theo Bos incident a few years ago where the images seemed to clearly verify that Bos deliberately caused the crash. Sometimes it is hard to tell what is really going on in the mess that is a bunch sprint though.
> 
> I really wish the Bahati sunglasses incident never happened. Bahati is a talented sprinter that I think was on the way up into the top tier of racing when he pitched his glasses into the sprint, which may have been a career ending move for him. It is a shame.


i agree that the video can be inconclusive. I would also contend, though, that the fact that not just Bahati, but at least two others who were taken down were immediately shaking fingers in Keough's face is pretty telling.

Regardless of the emotions involved after he was taken down, staying on the course and throwing the glasses was a dumbass move by Bahati.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> Well, it certainly LOOKS like Keough caused the Bahati crash....
> 
> I don't know. I remember the Theo Bos incident a few years ago where the images seemed to clearly verify that Bos deliberately caused the crash. Sometimes it is hard to tell what is really going on in the mess that is a bunch sprint though.
> 
> I really wish the Bahati sunglasses incident never happened. Bahati is a talented sprinter that I think was on the way up into the top tier of racing when he pitched his glasses into the sprint, which may have been a career ending move for him. It is a shame.


Bahati is indeed talented but he has done more than toss his sun glasses into the pack to mess his chances up with various teams. At this point I would say his chance has come and gone, and really had prior to the whole Landis mess.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

I know Rahsaan, and consider him a friend. He's done a few things that he's not proud of, and will readily admit that he handled the Keough incident poorly, even though Keough DID chop him. That being said, he's a genuinely nice guy who is a good husband and father. It's too bad he's been ostensibly black-balled by race teams.

What irritates me is that teams would rather sign a doper or two, than a guy that had some impulse control problems. 

As for the Keough cheater thing, I was at the race in Charlotte Saturday night, standing ON the start/finish line. Keough led out, then sat up and swung over. He didn't look over his shoulder until Barrajo yelled and threw up his arm. He didn't come over to intentionally block. He also did not argue the relegation to 3rd, and shook Barrajo's had after the race.

And to be honest, it wasn't as close as everyone is making it out to be. My photos of the finish have Keough about a bike length ahead of Barrajo, and about three feet to the left.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

If you look at the the film from .38 and on, it looks like keogh and Bahati are already engaged and the crash happens a few frames later. The evidence does show the Keough is doing a significant amount of leaning.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

MMinSC said:


> I know Rahsaan, and consider him a friend. He's done a few things that he's not proud of, and will readily admit that he handled the Keough incident poorly, even though Keough DID chop him. That being said, he's a genuinely nice guy who is a good husband and father. It's too bad he's been ostensibly black-balled by race teams.
> 
> What irritates me is that teams would rather sign a doper or two, than a guy that had some impulse control problems.
> 
> ...


To clarify, I don't know Bahaiti, I just know that he has been as you said "black-balled". I don't know enough about both sides of the incidents I have heard about to really decide if its fair.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Who's he racing for this year? Hard to find anything about his 2012 campaign


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

SpokaneSteve said:


> Why is this cheater still allowed to ride? ...
> Why wasn't he at least relegated to the back of the bunch? Who is United Health Care taking to dinner to get such a minimal sanction? ...
> There is no room in cycling for a snarky jack-tard like this guy....
> I assumed that his career was over after Dana Point but I guess I was wrong....
> ...


That's just ridiculous. 

He was sanctioned -- he was relegated to the back of the bunch he was in (there were only three of them). That's standard for such a minimal infraction. Did you want the officials to dream up some extra harsh penalty just for Jake?

Sprinters push. Other push back. Sometimes they fall. It's called sprinting.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

JohnStonebarger said:


> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Sprinters push. Other push back. Sometimes they fall. *It's called sprinting*.


technically your statement is true.

but since the incident in question didn't happen during a sprint ....... is it relevant?


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I think he's referring to the Presbyterian Hospital Invitational Criterium sprint and not the Bahati incident


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I remember watching this video and thinking to myself that I would have a REALLY hard time not kicking the crap out of Keough. That type of incident would set me off. In high school football, I was on the bottom of the pile and some guy punched me in the privates, I instinctively started whaling on him. I think it would be the same in this case. Then, like Bahaiti, I would regret what I did afterward and believe that a cooler head is the best approach. However, knowing my personality, if someone intentionally took me out, I would be pounding his head afterward.


----------

